# Two boating questions...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

First, is there something like a Kelly's Blue Book available to determine a boats value? Looking for a boat for a retirement present to myself and since I know very,very little about them, I thought a source like that would be helpful.

Second question, and probably a dumb one. Saw an ad for a 19 foot catamaran hulled boat with twin 60 hp motors. When doubling up on the motors, does that make it run like it had one 120 horse motor, or just like it has two 60's? Twin motors are seen all the time on larger boats and they seem to offer at least the security of if one putters out you have a second to get you home, but I was just curious if it actually performs like a bigger powered boat. Thanks!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

as far as blue book values try this site... http://www.nadaguides.com/ 
go to boats and enter the info.

with 2 motors not sure about the HP output but it makes sense... I do know that with duals most of the time they rotate in opposite directions... I think you have to get special outboards to do this... not sure


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*motors*

Typically a 300 hp will outpreform two 150's. The larger motor has more torque and higher rpm.s and a larger prop. Dual engines are not as popular now as they were. Back when the largest thing you could buy was 150 horse it was necessary to use dual engines on a large boat. The engines of today are as dependable as a car engine. And they make engines to 350 horsepower. Only boats that require more than that really need dual or even triple engines. Dual motors also mean dual maintenance cost, dual prop cost,and more fuel cost. The electrical system or fuel will most likely be what shuts you down. I would also advise that you stay away from a cat hull. Get a good single engine and run dual batteries, a good fuel filter water seperator and maintain your engine. And make sure it says Honda on the side of it and you will be O.K..


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

how about something like this


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> First, is there something like a Kelly's Blue Book available to determine a boats value? Looking for a boat for a retirement present to myself and since I know very,very little about them, I thought a source like that would be helpful.
> 
> Second question, and probably a dumb one. Saw an ad for a 19 foot catamaran hulled boat with twin 60 hp motors. When doubling up on the motors, does that make it run like it had one 120 horse motor, or just like it has two 60's? Twin motors are seen all the time on larger boats and they seem to offer at least the security of if one putters out you have a second to get you home, but I was just curious if it actually performs like a bigger powered boat. Thanks!


 Not sure about a compairable "bluebook" as there is with cars.. Best thing to do (JMO) would be to find one of your freinds that really knows boats to help you look at them.. Test drive,don't be afraid to question the hull or especially the motor,even the trailer.. An older boat and motor that was used often,and has really had tender loving care CAN be of more value than a newer one that has never been used,and is just sitting (worse thing that can happen for an outboard imo)..

As surfrat said,2 60's are not going to push as fast as a 120.. The purpose in the twin outboards is to be able to navigate with that cat boat.. With two v's in the boat it doesn't turn like a normal boat.. Got a freind that owned a 25 with twin 90 hondas on the back.. He asked me to drive it and help him find some drum in the inlet.. This is what I found with a cat: You use the engines to oppose themselves when docking. Imo,the two engines will suck more fuel and not as effecient as a single engine with a single v in the boat. When hitting waves head on,the boat handled them as well as a 40fter..When hitting from the sides you had to be extremely cautious not to "catch an edge" from one of the v's,because it will tend to launch the boat to the side with a jarring jerk that will almost toss you into the ocean.. Anchored in the shoals it was one of the most steady platforms I've ever fished in the shoals.. In short the pluses are good,but the minuses can definatly take away the pluses,you are better off with a 19' normal v center console for fishing.. jmo..


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

If its a SV run as fast as you can......water intrusion problems from the start in the sponsons. Search www.thehulltruth.com
we use them out here, for B-boat rentals, and they will take abuse but the problems outweigh buying one. 
Have seen more cats in Oz. and NZ than I have in the states.
Ours are powered by 115 4-stroke yammi duels.


----------

